# If the minimum wage were hiked to $15/hr, would you stop hustling and take a regular job?



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

I have a feeling the House Dems are going to pass this and dare the Repubs to kill it.


----------



## bone-aching-work (Jul 12, 2020)

What if we just kicked out all of the foreigners competing with the youth for starter jobs instead? Supply and demand: restrict the supply of labor so plutocrats have to raise wages to compete.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

No. Think about it. At 40 hours a week, that's $600 a week. Subtract out taxes and health insurance, you're looking at maybe bringing home 350 a week. Yes, we all ***** about our low pay and all expenses falling on us but if you can't make 350 a week plus expenses, I'm not even sure I would want you making my burger at McDonald's🤷‍♀️


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

bone-aching-work said:


> What if we just kicked out all of the foreigners competing with the youth for starter jobs instead? Supply and demand: restrict the supply of labor so plutocrats have to raise wages to compete.


In the early 1990's, the Democrat party was pro-Border enforcement. I am curious if they revert to their original positions.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

All politicians a sickophants as AOC put it
Im sure she wasnt thinking of herself when she said that. 15 an.hour is STUPID. It will make it harder for us regular folk to make a living. Politicians are a special kind of narcissism.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Daisey77 said:


> No. Think about it. At 40 hours a week, that's $600 a week. Subtract out taxes and health insurance, you're looking at maybe bringing home 350 a week. Yes, we all @@@@@ about our low pay and all expenses falling on us but if you can't make 350 a week plus expenses, I'm not even sure I would want you making my burger at McDonald's&#129335;‍♀


Would the "high paying" starting jobs go up to 17-18
In and Out
Chick Filet

If starting is 15 at McDonald's shift leaders go to ?
Assistant managers?


----------



## AndyP21502 (Dec 17, 2018)

Sure, $15/hr sounds good, but there's nothing stating that the company has to continue to hire more and more employees. Get ready to see a lot more computer ordering stations, and longer wait times due to not enough workers.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Gold?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> I have a feeling the House Dems are going to pass this and dare the Repubs to kill it.


The real advantage to being a IC is the tax deductions you are allowed when you are not an employee. Of course, this assumes that you can make consistent money as an IC. Otherwise, being an employee would be better, to get a regular and consistent income. That's why rideshare is perfect as a side gig to your regular full time job.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

bone-aching-work said:


> What if we just kicked out all of the foreigners competing with the youth for starter jobs instead? Supply and demand: restrict the supply of labor so plutocrats have to raise wages to compete.


Donald promised to deport all the illegals in 2016.

I guess he was too busy playing golf for 4 years


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Donald promised to deport all the illegals in 2016.
> 
> I guess he was too busy playing golf for 4 years


https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-trump-has-deported-fewer-immigrants-than-obama-11564824601


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> I have a feeling the House Dems are going to pass this and dare the Repubs to kill it.


If minimum wage were hiked to $15.00 an hour .Cost of Living would require $35.00 an hour.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

AndyP21502 said:


> Sure, $15/hr sounds good, but there's nothing stating that the company has to continue to hire more and more employees. Get ready to see a lot more computer ordering stations, and longer wait times due to not enough workers.


And 13 dollar specials &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

This is the Minimum Wage at a Bucees in the Liberal Controlled State of Texas.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> If minimum wage were hiked to $15.00 an hour .Cost of Living would require $35.00 an hour.


That's exactly the point I try to make. If you raise the minimum to 15/hr, then all your doing is raising the floor. Your not actually going to be earning more, or affording more. All your doing is basically paying a higher tax unless they redo the tax laws. Remember who lowered taxes by atleast 3% across the board. Not AOC


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Always curious why somebody would AIM for a minimum wage job as a 'career'? 🤔


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

Rent will go up 50% if this happens.

Its not rocket science, people will charge you more if they know you make more money.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

$15 minimum sounds good, but wouldn't even be enough to get you off the government dole, which is probably the point. These politicians want you to feel like you're getting a little extra - that THEY got for you, but not enough more that you stop voting for them to protect the freebies you get.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

In California I lived around the corner from Walmart Walmart and got to know most of the guys that worked there.
When they gave them that raise 10 years ago many requested less hours so they wouldn’t lose their food stamps and health insurance from the state


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

wallae said:


> In California I lived around the corner from Walmart Walmart and got to know most of the guys that worked there.
> When they gave them that raise 10 years ago many requested less hours so they wouldn't lose their food stamps and health insurance from the state


I was a manager for Wal-Mart for 13 years. I had employees say that to me. It's ridiculous that "anti-poverty" programs actually keep people from advancing themselves.

$15 in my market is nothing. Even a single person wouldn't be able to afford their own place. Maybe a room in someone's house, assuming they also didn't have a car payment.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Since I already have a full-time W2 job and a degree, it won't effect me. The min wage in CA is 13$/hour and slated to go to $14/hour Jan 1, 2021.

But for the people that aren't working now, it will just raise the bar higher for them. Raising the min wage has the effect of raising the tide of expenses in a given area. When the min wage in Alameda County was 13$/hour, the living wage was 15$/hour. When the min wage goes to $15/hour, the living wage will go to $17/hour. Meaning no net benefit for those already employed after expenses are accounted for, but devastating for unskilled/uneducated workers trying to enter the market.

Why does it have to be set at the Federal level anyway? Since there's no mention of the min wage in the Constitution, it should be the right of individual states to decide minimum wage, as they effectively already do.

Fifteen an hour sounds reasonable for California and New York, but what about Nebraska and Mississippi? $15/hour in Selma, Alabama? Good luck with that.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> In the early 1990's, the Democrat party was pro-Border enforcement. I am curious if they revert to their original positions.


No, the democrats have gone so far left that they will never get back to doing anything good for the country again.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Why does it have to be set at the Federal level anyway? Since there's no mention of the min wage in the Constitution, it should be the right of individual states to decide minimum wage, as they effectively already do.


If you manufacture a product or harvest a crop in state A then ship it to state B then Congress has the power to regulate interstate commerce. Article 1 Section 8

Send us some Avocados bud


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Since I already have a full-time W2 job and a degree, it won't effect me. The min wage in CA is 13$/hour and slated to go to $14/hour Jan 1, 2021.
> 
> But for the people that aren't working now, it will just raise the bar higher for them. Raising the min wage has the effect of raising the tide of expenses in a given area. When the min wage in Alameda county was 13$/hour, the living wage was 15$/hour. When the min wage goes to $15/hour, the living wage will go to $17/hour. Meaning no net benefit for those already employed after expenses are accounted for, but devastating for unskilled/uneducated workers trying to enter the market.
> 
> ...


I agree that the minimum wage should vary by region. But I think everyone ought to agree that the federal minimum wage of $7.25 is too low, and unfortunately a good 1/2 the country still is following the $7.25. Even in low cost of living area, the cost of living hasn't gone up in 10 years??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Since I already have a full-time W2 job and a degree, it won't effect me. The min wage in CA is 13$/hour and slated to go to $14/hour Jan 1, 2021.
> 
> But for the people that aren't working now, it will just raise the bar higher for them. Raising the min wage has the effect of raising the tide of expenses in a given area. When the min wage in Alameda County was 13$/hour, the living wage was 15$/hour. When the min wage goes to $15/hour, the living wage will go to $17/hour. Meaning no net benefit for those already employed after expenses are accounted for, but devastating for unskilled/uneducated workers trying to enter the market.
> 
> ...


It will destroy those on Social Security !


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> It will destroy those on Social Security !


The freeloaders on Social Security? The Socialist leeches?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

KevinJohnson said:


> The freeloaders on Social Security?


well, at least, those who freeload off of SS are of a certain age, aye?¿?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> It will destroy those on Social Security !


Yes, although I think erode would be the better word. It has the effect of eroding any fixed-income asset via inflation. That includes pensions, bonds, annuities, and CD's.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Since I already have a full-time W2 job and a degree, it won't effect me. The min wage in CA is 13$/hour and slated to go to $14/hour Jan 1, 2021.
> 
> But for the people that aren't working now, it will just raise the bar higher for them. Raising the min wage has the effect of raising the tide of expenses in a given area. When the min wage in Alameda County was 13$/hour, the living wage was 15$/hour. When the min wage goes to $15/hour, the living wage will go to $17/hour. Meaning no net benefit for those already employed after expenses are accounted for, but devastating for unskilled/uneducated workers trying to enter the market.
> 
> ...


The current president agrees with you. States should set their own minimums.



Atom guy said:


> I agree that the minimum wage should vary by region. But I think everyone ought to agree that the federal minimum wage of $7.25 is too low, and unfortunately a good 1/2 the country still is following the $7.25. Even in low cost of living area, the cost of living hasn't gone up in 10 years??


Any federal minimum wage should be no higher than the minimum wage in the poorest state.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> No, the democrats have gone so far left that they will never get back to doing anything good for the country again.


I am inclined to agree with you Dreamr. 
Also note that all current policies of the Dem party are clearly defined as "If Trump had the idea or liked it, then we are against it."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> well, at least, those who freeload off of SS are of a certain age, aye?¿?


No
They have 20 year olds on S.S 
UNABLE TO WORK 
DUE TO EXERTION TRAUMA.

HAD AN X BROTHER IN LAW
SCREW THE SYSTEM FOR LIFE.
HE VOTES FOR A LIVING.

DID 3 YEARS IN NAVY .
SPENT TIME IN SAN DIEGO.
CALIFORNIA TAUGHT HIM TO NEVER WORK AGAIN.
EVER.
AND HE HASNT !



KevinJohnson said:


> The freeloaders on Social Security? The Socialist leeches?


Yes the RETIREES.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> No
> They have 20 year olds on S.S
> UNABLE TO WORK
> DUE TO EXERTION TRAUMA.
> ...


Seen it. I used to see cars and saw whole families (mom, dad, 2 minor kids) and all 4 were collecting disability. They drove to the dealership, walked in, sat down, had a conversation with me, could read and write, no canes, no wheelchairs, nothing. Disabled.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atom guy said:


> Seen it. I used to see cars and saw whole families (mom, dad, 2 minor kids) and all 4 were collecting disability. They drove to the dealership, walked in, sat down, had a conversation with me, could read and write, no canes, no wheelchairs, nothing. Disabled.


YUP.
THEY NEVER MISS AN ELECTION EITHER.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> DUE TO EXERTION TRAUMA.


methinks you fell down and hit your head really hard and suddenly confused SS with disability payments. the latter you need to PROVE and have DOCTOR note/form.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes the RETIREES.


I worked full time continuously from 1971 until 2017, I collect two full retirements and have worked part time since 2017. I paid into Social Security every week for about fifty years so next year when I decide to collect my Social Security I will not be a freeloader.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Would anyone decline SS? Show me. After you view your SS estimated benefits and wipe the tears from your face, that is.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

hpdriver said:


> Its not rocket science, people will charge you more if they know you make more money.


Most businesses generally don't know how much their customers make, however, businesses have charge more when their own expenses increase.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

No Why would I work for such paltry money?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> methinks you fell down and hit your head really hard and suddenly confused SS with disability payments. the latter you need to PROVE and have DOCTOR note/form.


I know several who collect disability and can easily work.My roommate in California used to collect disability and surfed all day


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> View attachment 528184


He paid in. Dont blame him.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Why does it have to be set at the Federal level anyway? Since there's no mention of the min wage in the Constitution, it should be the right of individual states to decide minimum wage, as they effectively already do.


As of January 1st, our minimum wage goes up to $14.77. January 1st of 2022, it goes up to $15.87. Employers who refuse to pay the state's minimum wage amount, not only face fines but Criminal penalties as well


----------



## Joe Knob (Oct 7, 2015)

I already took a regular job just in case this rideshare thing doesn't work out legally in California. So far so good. Now I have a part time pizza delivery job and I still get to rideshare whenever I want to. To answer your question, I probably wouldn't change anything that I'm doing and $15 an hour would be a blessing for all of us


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> He paid in. Dont blame him.


Paid in? As if the money taken for social security is placed in an account waiting for you to retire..


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Paid in? As if the money taken for social security is placed in an account waiting for you to retire..


He still paid into the system.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Joe Knob said:


> I already took a regular job just in case this rideshare thing doesn't work out legally in California. So far so good. Now I have a part time pizza delivery job and I still get to rideshare whenever I want to. To answer your question, I probably wouldn't change anything that I'm doing and $15 an hour would be a blessing for all of us


15?
After gas and depreciation?
Pretty minimal as your car depreciation is real


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

$600 base pay for 40 hours
-50 for federal income tax
-46 for Fica

504


That's about 50 hours worth of driving around here, compared to 40 hours of min wage, and assuming your car runs on ground up review stars.

40 hours a week, or 3 days cab driving, or 50 hours ubering....

Not hard to figure out.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> $600 base pay
> 504
> 40 hours a week, or 3 days cab driving, or 50 hours ubering....
> 
> Not hard to figure out.


Everyplace is different.
Here almost every cab driver has been robbed. Many shot stabbed and some killed.
The clientele here is the few people who can't get a credit card or bank card.
Not me

Cabs here: 6-9 an hour M-F
25 an hour weekend nights
Have to drive all week to get a cab to drive weekend night.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

I need more than 15$/hr to do a heart surgery. Being a surgeon is tough😛


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

mbd said:


> I need more than 15$/hr to do a heart surgery. Being a surgeon is tough&#128539;


Brain surgery is much harder.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

KevinJohnson said:


> Brain surgery is much harder.


No way, trust me, I did both and can tell you that heart surgery is harder. I quit the profession because I was bored and money was easy. After that I played in the NBA.&#128539;


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 50 hours ubering...


If you net just $10/hr, you should already be looking for something else to do.

If you're talking gross, you should be working anywhere else, start with 7-11.

You'd be more profitable the first night. Scratch that, the first hour.


----------



## DPF (Sep 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> No
> They have 20 year olds on S.S
> UNABLE TO WORK
> DUE TO EXERTION TRAUMA.
> ...


Wrong... Social Security (SS) and Supplemental Security Income (SSI) are two different programs and are entitlement programs. Meaning that any individual who meets the minimum requirements set up by previous legislation are automatically entitled to the benefits or services provided by the program.
The programs are different but ran by the Social Security Administration. The Social Security benefit programs are "entitlement" programs. This means that workers, employers and the self-employed pay for the benefits with their Social Security taxes. The taxes that are collected are put into special trust funds. You qualify for these benefits based on your work history (or your spouse or parent). The amount of the benefit is based on these earnings.

Social Security has both the Retirement Benefit, (generally eligible at age 65) but there is also a disability benefit also ,called 
Social Security Disability Insurance(SSDI). Recipients are considered "insured" because they have worked for a certain number of years and have made contributions to the Social Security trust fund in the form of FICA Social Security taxes.
If you become disabled there is a 5 month window to wait before you can receive any disability benefits and your benefit amount is determined by your previous work or self employment earnings. After two years on SSDI a person becomes eligible for Medicare. A disabled persons spouse and minor children are eligible for partial defendant benefits.

Supplemental Security Income (SSI)
SSI is a needs-based program for people with limited income and resources-- assets or things that you own. Eligibility has nothing to do with your work history, but strictly with financial need and must be 18 or older. To meet the SSI income requirements, you must own less than $2,000 in assets (or $3,000 for a couple) and have a very limited income. A person's maximum allowed income is around $1900/month or $7600/year. The program is paid for by general tax revenues -- not from the Social Security trust funds. The benefit amount is based on Federal and State laws which take into account where you live, who lives with you and what income you receive. Medicaid program is the part of then SSI program and someone who gets SSI usually also qualifies for Medicaid. But someone may qualify for Medicaid because of very low income(around $1500/ month) but not qualify for SSI disability payments.

I don't think many people want to live continually on something like $1200-$1900 a month if they have opportunities to earn more working a 40 hr work week.

Do SOME people abuse the system with false or misleading medical claims? Yes. And some get caught. Do some " work the system" by not claiming assets, or having assets in someone else's name but because of their relationship with this person or people they are able to get use of or benefit from these assets? Probably. 
And if that is someone's character and work ethic, would you really want them as a coworker or as one of your employees?? Not me!

And there are certain stipulations written in the laws where specific sources and amounts are not "counted income or assets" in determining eligibility. 
But one can't really single out these instances as evidence of ' how horrible and corrupt' the system is. It's similar bro how, on the wealthy and high income people use the intricacies of he tax law to shelter their income from taxes, hide assets in foreign accounts, etc. or just plain lie and cheat on their accounting and taxes.,

Its the majority of people in the middle who do not qualify for EITHER of these options who get stuck with bearing the bulk of the financial responsibilities, who have to survive financially on their own and feel like they struggle and try to better themselves but have a hard time getting ahead!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> As if the money taken for social security is placed in an account waiting for you to retire..


the hole you dug is getting deeper. It's too bad there are FEWER people paying in today; gosh, wonder why?

Still waiting for the facts that people decline SS payments? Huh. Provide evidence at least ONE person declined once they were eligible.

I for one want the $$ I paid into the system for over 30 years, thank you very much.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SHalester said:


> the hole you dug is getting deeper. It's too bad there are FEWER people paying in today; gosh, wonder why?
> 
> Still waiting for the facts that people decline SS payments? Huh. Provide evidence at least ONE person declined once they were eligible.
> 
> I for one want the $$ I paid into the system for over 30 years, thank you very much.


I didn't realize you were asking me as you didn't quote me.

Just because you didn't turn down a government handout, doesn't mean everyone else will do the same.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> st because you didn't turn down a government handout, doesn't mean everyone else will.


sorry, you need quotes to understand the thread? OK.

So, you believe SS is a hand out. I realize you are young buck at the very beginning of your 'career'; but really, when you are of age you won't accept SS? Really? Do tell us after working anywhere for 30yrs if that 'tude' remains.

Just like 'debt' you are totally confused with SS. I get it; you confuse 'depending' on SS with it just being part of retirement income.

There is some factual standing with telling somebody to NOT depend solely on SS, some. Maybe stick to that line of debate? Maybe?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SHalester said:


> sorry, you need quotes to understand the thread? OK.
> 
> So, you believe SS is a hand out. I realize you are young buck at the very beginning of your 'career'; but really, when you are of age you won't accept SS? Really? Do tell us after working anywhere for 30yrs if that 'tude' remains.
> 
> ...


Yes, sorry I'm younger than you. I guess my attitude may change when I'm old like you but I'm not so sure.

I've paid federal, state and FICA taxes for over 15 years now. I don't feel entitled to "getting my money back, I've paid decades into the system!"

How am I confused about debt?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> I guess my attitude may change when I'm old like you but I'm not so sure.


oh, you will change your mind and 'tude'. You will apply the moment you can, no doubt. just like everybody else. Only question will take early SS and suffer (and be a noob) or wait for 100% payments. I doubt you will wait. the other question will SS be you ONLY source of income in 'those' years. Hope you are planning on that not being the case, because SS does not pay the bills at all.

You young bucks don't have the greatest memories; use search and reread the thread oh wise young one. :roflmao:


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SHalester said:


> oh, you will change your mind and 'tude'. You will apply the moment you can, no doubt. just like everybody else. Only question will take early SS and suffer (and be a noob) or wait for 100% payments. I doubt you will wait. the other question will SS be you ONLY source of income in 'those' years. Hope you are planning on that not being the case, because SS does not pay the bills at all.
> 
> You young bucks don't have the greatest memories; use search and reread the thread oh wise young one. :roflmao:


Ok old man. I'm not sure if I'm confused about debt.

I only said debt is debt. If you want to keep a mortgage around for your little tax write-off, that's your prerogative. If you use the extra cash to invest or buy double-cheeseburgers, that's your choice.

Assume all you want about me, I'm not planning on having to apply for money meant to keep old farts out of poverty. If you need the SS to help pay for your home, that's your choice.

You sure it's a good idea that you wait until 67? Life expectancy is a big factor in deciding when to apply for benefits, no?

Maybe my memory is off, but haven't you hinted on being obese and diabetic among having other health problems?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> the hole you dug is getting deeper. It's too bad there are FEWER people paying in today; gosh, wonder why?
> 
> Still waiting for the facts that people decline SS payments? Huh. Provide evidence at least ONE person declined once they were eligible.
> 
> I for one want the $$ I paid into the system for over 30 years, thank you very much.


I can't imagine many people declining social security payments but I believe the Amish are required to do so per their customs.

Nevertheless, it is quite possible the entire government will become insolvent and/or the money will inflate to uselessness so many youngsters might pay a ton into social security during their younger years only to find that it doesn't cover anything when they are of age to collect it. Oh, I get 1 taco at taco bell each month. Thanks Social Security!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> but I believe the Amish are required to do so


....are they allowed to even have W2 jobs?

Yeah, without fixes, SS is in trouble soon. I'd like to see some of my $$ back before SS goes buh bye, please. Ten years to go before I can claim 100%.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> ....are they allowed to even have W2 jobs?
> 
> Yeah, without fixes, SS is in trouble soon. I'd like to see some of my $$ back before SS goes buh bye, please. Ten years to go before I can claim 100%.


Amish are exempt from the social security tax, but are still required to pay income tax and other employment laws apply to them. I would guess many receive a W2.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Amish are exempt from the social security tax, but are still required to pay income tax and other employment laws apply to them. I would guess many receive a W2.


They are taking much of the rideshare business


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

I am 58 makes me so sad to see guys dream of $15 hr. 40 years ago at 18 i made $12.50 in a trade job to start. the usa is a mess.too
many getting EBY welfare before covid.....drug testing for all on state programs. and interview at house , if woman says husband left her and he did not, with her 4 kids getting max benifits , while he is living with her earning 1k a week.
she never needs a job


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

bobby747 said:


> I am 58 makes me so sad to see guys dream of $15 hr. 40 years ago at 18 i made $12.50 in a trade job to start. the usa is a mess.too
> many getting EBY welfare before covid.....drug testing for all on state programs. and interview at house , if woman says husband left her and he did not, with her 4 kids getting max benifits , while he is living with her earning 1k a week.
> she never needs a job


Rich use laws too. A guy who created a top epa hazardous waste site. Fake divorce. No loss in lifestyle 
All BS
Last recession all the bankers (making 10 million a year-because they were so smart) who needed bail outs kept their jobs.

Created a house of cards.
Stock 60 to 6
Walk away with a 300 million going away party check


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> All politicians a sickophants as AOC put it
> Im sure she wasnt thinking of herself when she said that. 15 an.hour is STUPID. It will make it harder for us regular folk to make a living. Politicians are a special kind of narcissism.


How would making less money make it harder to make a living?

Do you watch a lot of Fox news?



hpdriver said:


> Rent will go up 50% if this happens.
> 
> Its not rocket science, people will charge you more if they know you make more money.


Uh, they will only charge more if the market allows it. There would be an increased demand on housing units as folks who had been too poor to get one's own place would be able to afford one.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> How would making less money make it harder to make a living?
> 
> Do you watch a lot of Fox news?
> 
> ...


No.
It NEVER works that way.

Prices of Everything DOUBLE a month before a minimum wage increase.

You end up behind
Not Ahead.

Have witnessed it several times.

The game is RIGGED.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

wallae said:


> I know several who collect disability and can easily work.My roommate in California used to collect disability and surfed all day


Like this surfer dude?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> Paid in? As if the money taken for social security is placed in an account waiting for you to retire..


It was supposed to be.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

SHalester said:


> ....are they allowed to even have W2 jobs?
> 
> Yeah, without fixes, SS is in trouble soon. I'd like to see some of my $$ back before SS goes buh bye, please. Ten years to go before I can claim 100%.


 I dont think you understand how social security works. You will never get your money back. Your money is simply redirected to me (and the other social security recipients)

Social Security is a social contract. Working people agree to provide an income to retired people, with the understanding that when they retire, working people will pay them a retirement income

Unfortunately we Baby Boomers are living too long (and there are a lot of us) so we put a real strain on the system. There are however some simple "fixes" 1) take away the cap on contributions, 2) means testing 3) I dont like raising the age to receive benefits. There are some jobs that just cant be done by 70 year olds. but that possible too

Bottom line, I wouldnt be concerned about whether social security will be there for you......However I wouldnt count on it to provide all your income... save as much as you possibly can now and as long as you are working



Diamondraider said:


> It was supposed to be.


no, thats not true at all


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> Like this surfer dude?


Yep
Exactly


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

oldfart said:


> I dont think you understand how social security works. You will never get your money back. Your money is simply redirected to me (and the other social security recipients)
> 
> Social Security is a social contract. Working people agree to provide an income to retired people, with the understanding that when they retire, working people will pay them a retirement income
> 
> ...


And THATS 
why they have Covid-19.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

roomserviceguru said:


> any real company would be ashamed to offer anything less than $15
> $22 is I think where it should be if tied to inflation
> eitherway they rather have the churn and emploee theft/laziness (paid just enough not to quit, work just hard enough not to get fired)
> minimum wages = minimum effort
> ...


Car dealers had manager stores and salesman stores.
In one the managers made all the money and they ripped off the sales people claiming no profit on every car sale-100 a car
Salesman store they paid you in real money 600 a car avg
The latter are all gone now.

they decided a constant turnover of morons worked out better for them
It's a choice
But why pay more than you have too?
It's why we try to get out kids in college or to be plumbers
So they have a skill to sell...
Besides being able to possibly say hello and drive a car from one location to the other&#128514;


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

>went into debt or spent 50,000_ on a piece of paper that tells others their "smart"

My son has the piece of paper that says he’s smart
The company that hired him for 80 grand a year one year out of a 4 college believed the piece of paper.
So did the National Guard that paid off his student debt in full😂
Plus 5800 a month active duty pay 
or 1,000 a month for 1 weekend a month


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

He is a solution for you
18 hours 436 dollars equal 24.50 an hour
Nobody steals from me. If it’s not paying I choose not to work 😂


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

roomserviceguru said:


> me me me is dull dull dull
> 
> imma 1%er sticking up for the 96% that are being human trafficked by an app so they fail by design
> 
> ...


Blocked for being a moron and the reason wages are down.
People like you "being used" taking the rides I refuse because you are not prepared for life


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I dont think you understand how social security works.


I know exactly how it works. Assume much? Yeah, the 'younger' generation (those who actually work) pay for those who have tapped SS. D'oh. Next? AND D'oh II there are fewer people paying into the system then they are those tapping it. Yeah, yeah, baby boomers are blamed for that.

Now, back to my point that seems to have sailed over the target: once I do get SS, it will be many years before I even break even. Is what I put in, in an account in my name? D'oh, no. That was attempted, voted on, died. Bush years I think. Makes a lot of sense, tho.

For now I just want SS to be able to give me BACK what I put in for over 30 years. Any reasonable person would want that, right?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I took mine early.
No regrets 
Enough to live well.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> Enough to live well.


just on SS? Didn't know that was even possible.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

wallae said:


> He is a solution for you
> 18 hours 436 dollars equal 24.50 an hour
> Nobody steals from me. If it's not paying I choose not to work &#128514;


What's your PM? Mine holds around 52% So That is $226.72 profit.

Not bad unless you use employee think and measure buy the hour. In that case you would be $12.59.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> What's your PM? Mine holds around 52% So That is $226.72 profit.
> 
> Not bad unless you use employee think and measure buy the hour. In that case you would be $12.59.


Not worried 
My car only cost 4,000 bucks 2 years ago at a dealer only wholesale auction. 
Repair to date 2 ft pads 100 and 6 gallon jugs of Walmart synthetic oil at 22 bucks a jug. 4 tires last week 350 installed
Mileage is 28 mpg. Insurance 400.
Tax deductions to date__
Value when I donate it yet to be determined 
My costs are minimal especially with tax deductions included
Nothing compared to driving a new F250 as I have seen&#128514;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

wallae said:


> Not worried
> My car only cost 4,000 bucks 2 years ago at a dealer only wholesale auction.
> Repair to date 2 ft pads 100 and 6 gallon jugs of Walmart synthetic oil at 22 bucks a jug. 4 tires last week 350 installed
> Mileage is 28 mpg. Insurance 400.
> ...


Sooo.......

You do not know what your profit margin is.

Hmmm


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> just on SS? Didn't know that was even possible.


You know you should die broke&#128514;
Beat the 3 year clawback. 
My friends mom lost her house that way... Or her heirs lost it


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

wallae said:


> You know you should die broke&#128514;
> Beat the 3 year clawback.
> My friends mom lost her house that way... Or her heirs lost it


I go the opposite way. When I die My estate will be taken care of as my Trust dictates. The great two bedroom will spin up its own new trust for my heirs for the next 100 years


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> just on SS? Didn't know that was even possible.


You know you should die broke&#128514;
Beat the 3 year clawback.
My friends mom lost her house that way... Or her heirslost it


Amos69 said:


> Sooo.......
> 
> You do not know what your profit margin is.
> 
> Hmmm


You said that 
Not me


Amos69 said:


> I go the opposite way. When I die My estate will be taken care of as my Trust dictates. The great two bedroom will spin up its own new trust for my heirs for the next 100 years


Unless it's non-revocable trust with someone else in charge it can be invaded


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

wallae said:


> You know you should die broke


...for me to die broke I'd really have to tunnel through my funds. And since we have significant assets we have a trust that would direct where what goes. If my son's parents both go, he'll be a millionaire (safely). 
My goal is to pass along what I got at the same amount before I kick the bucket.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> ...for me to die broke I'd really have to tunnel through my funds. And since we have significant assets we have a trust that would direct where what goes. If my son's parents both go, he'll be a millionaire (safely).
> My goal is to pass along what I got at the same amount before I kick the bucket.


If you crash your Uber car I can get into your trust... unless it's irrevocable.
Stroke out and go into a home for 10 years your "base" trust can be left with nothing as happened tii ok my friends mom


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

are u attempting to educate me on trusts? something I already have and know exactly what it is for? Huh.

You might want to educate yourself as to why living trusts are needed for certain households. They are not to avoid liability. Another post in this thread provided a hint.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

SHalester said:


> are u attempting to educate me on trusts? something I already have and know exactly what it is for? Huh.


It's a personal choice.. some people don't know
Some do
Some don't trust their kids&#128514;


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

BTW For those who don’t know, an irrevocable trust is not good for control freaks and those who don’t trust their kids.
It can’t be changed. You don’t own it and can’t be a trustee. The kids can leave you destitute if they are the trustees.. or make bad decisions.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

wallae said:


> Everyplace is different.
> Here almost every cab driver has been robbed. Many shot stabbed and some killed.
> The clientele here is the few people who can't get a credit card or bank card.
> Not me
> ...


There only one cab company in Orlando that does 1 day rentals. Before Uber you had to work 19+ days a month in order to be assigned a car to be garunteed weekend nights.

And the fascinating thing is around here with the theme parks there isn't so much a difference between any days of the week, that and most of here old late night weekend business is all uber.

So honestly Friday/Saturday is only marginally better than a week day.

In the olden days Friday/Saturday night the cabs would all go out on. These days the hardest day to get a cab is Monday.

I honestly can just walk into the shop any day and walk out with a taxi as long as I show up at 8:45 am and not closer to 10:00 am.

Last New Year's Eve I just showed up at 10:00 am and signed out a car, no assignment no reservation nothing..


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

wallae said:


> Car dealers had manager stores and salesman stores.
> In one the managers made all the money and they ripped off the sales people claiming no profit on every car sale-100 a car
> Salesman store they paid you in real money 600 a car avg
> The latter are all gone now.
> ...


Hmm, I wonder if U/L management considers their ants to be "morons" ...


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

jeanocelot said:


> Hmm, I wonder if U/L management considers their ants to be "morons" ...


Cheap help
In a since the ride goes to the lowest bidder


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Ptuberdriver said:


> That's exactly the point I try to make. If you raise the minimum to 15/hr, then all your doing is raising the floor. Your not actually going to be earning more, or affording more. All your doing is basically paying a higher tax unless they redo the tax laws. Remember who lowered taxes by atleast 3% across the board. Not AOC


If you keep the wage the same you loose to inflation. The min wage has to go up or your getting robbed fool. You sound like someone who thinks Reaganomics works.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Aneed Momoney said:


> If you keep the wage the same you loose to inflation. The min wage has to go up or your getting robbed fool. You sound like someone who thinks Reaganomics works.


Nobody is going to pay people to sit empty or sit and decline rides.
As I just said on another thread: Fri between 3 and 9 I got 4 rides. 30 bucks.
I'm not complaining because I'm just out hanging around with my App on or sitting home on the couch.

Our pay of 35 an hour actually went down because word got out.
Drive college girls to bars in a nice air-conditioned car for 35 bucks an hour.
Who needs to be a roofer?
A fry cook at McDonald's
Stocker at Walmart
Bad credit? Go to your local buy here pay here dealer and get a 2009 Dodge 200 and pay by the week
Marines drive 50 minutes from the base to be Uber drivers.
Housewives Drive 2 hours from rural areas and sleep in their cars

They all quit and became Uber drivers. Then we all sat empty &#129315;

Somehow skill difficulty and pay have to meet.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

wallae said:


> Bad credit? Go to your local buy here pay here dealer and get a 2009 Dodge 200 and pay by the week


I had a fellow aerospace engineer colleague who ran a used car lot on the side. He said that the key to the business was buying the car cheap enough so that the pigeon (excuse me, customer  ) would basically put down a deposit that was about the same amount as his purchase of the car. All the pigeon needed was a paycheck or pension check to prove he has had an ongoing income, and he would self-finance at 36%  - which really was only financing the profit. He figured that so long as the car was running, the pigeon would continue to pay the note; however, if the car broke down (and his cars were typically >140K milers ), the payments would stop, and the pigeons would be more than happy to have him tow it away from the home. Sometimes, he would even have it towed directly to the auction - so long as he could get more than what the tow cost, LOL. :roflmao:


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> If minimum wage were hiked to $15.00 an hour .Cost of Living would require $35.00 an hour.


Yep, all living costs would just rise and right back to where you were...no improvement


----------



## Reynob Moore (Feb 17, 2017)

You better be bringing in more than that driving otherwise youre dumber than a bag of sand for doing it to begin with.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Since I already have a full-time W2 job and a degree, it won't effect me. The min wage in CA is 13$/hour and slated to go to $14/hour Jan 1, 2021.
> 
> But for the people that aren't working now, it will just raise the bar higher for them. Raising the min wage has the effect of raising the tide of expenses in a given area. When the min wage in Alameda County was 13$/hour, the living wage was 15$/hour. When the min wage goes to $15/hour, the living wage will go to $17/hour. Meaning no net benefit for those already employed after expenses are accounted for, but devastating for unskilled/uneducated workers trying to enter the market.
> 
> ...


Excellent points as always. The minimum wage was shown by so many economists to have a lot of negative repercussions that people just don't pay attention to.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Since I already have a full-time W2 job and a degree, it won't effect me. The min wage in CA is 13$/hour and slated to go to $14/hour Jan 1, 2021.
> 
> But for the people that aren't working now, it will just raise the bar higher for them. Raising the min wage has the effect of raising the tide of expenses in a given area. When the min wage in Alameda County was 13$/hour, the living wage was 15$/hour. When the min wage goes to $15/hour, the living wage will go to $17/hour. Meaning no net benefit for those already employed after expenses are accounted for, but devastating for unskilled/uneducated workers trying to enter the market.
> 
> ...


You have the cause & effect swapped. The reason that CA raised the minimum wage is because so many folks were hurting because of the high rents.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Paid in? As if the money taken for social security is placed in an account waiting for you to retire..


Good point ColdRider, social security is a subsidized program. Many erroneously think that their money that was deducted is in a private separate bank account.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> Good point ColdRider, social security is a subsidized program. Many erroneously think that their money that was deducted is in a private separate bank account.


Since SS is paid with USD, and the federal government can print USD at will, it is in a "private bank account" - one in which "withdrawals" could be done by printing USD for it.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

jeanocelot said:


> Since SS is paid with USD, and the federal government can print USD at will, it is in a "private bank account" - one in which "withdrawals" could be done by printing USD for it.


Maybe you're thinking of the proposed "privatization of social security" right? If they do that then you would be correct. But the way that it stands right now that is not the actual way that a policy maker or an economist would put it. but I do understand what you're saying, I suppose you can think of it that way...


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

Atom guy said:


> I agree that the minimum wage should vary by region. But I think everyone ought to agree that the federal minimum wage of $7.25 is too low, and unfortunately a good 1/2 the country still is following the $7.25. Even in low cost of living area, the cost of living hasn't gone up in 10 years??


Needs to ho up every year with COLA ....just like SS..


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Young Kim said:


> Maybe you're thinking of the proposed "privatization of social security" right? If they do that then you would be correct. But the way that it stands right now that is not the actual way that a policy maker or an economist would put it. but I do understand what you're saying, I suppose you can think of it that way...


No, I'm thinking of the way SS is now. The point it that there is no difference between a government saving or not saving anything in an account if it can print money to satisfy any withdrawal.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

To answer the OP's question .........OF COURSE NOT !!!!


----------



## Threedog1421 (Feb 21, 2018)

The minimum wage to $15 is an absolute joke. It basically means at every restaurant forced to do this someone will be losing their job ands more work for everyone else to combat the need to raise food prices which no eater will pay etc. The problem is min wage jobs are NOT meant to be career jobs. But we know why that is. They're meant for kids in the summer or people just looking for extra money. But way to many people in low income areas are making them fulltime gigs because they have no choice, lack of education is a big reason.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Threedog1421 said:


> The minimum wage to $15 is an absolute joke. It basically means at every restaurant forced to do this someone will be losing their job ands more work for everyone else to combat the need to raise food prices which no eater will pay etc. The problem is min wage jobs are NOT meant to be career jobs. But we know why that is. They're meant for kids in the summer or people just looking for extra money. But way to many people in low income areas are making them fulltime gigs because they have no choice, lack of education is a big reason.


I haven't read through all the posts, but I agree that this is likely going to cause tremendous unemployment and make the price of a Big Mac go through the roof.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Threedog1421 said:


> The minimum wage to $15 is an absolute joke. It basically means at every restaurant forced to do this someone will be losing their job ands more work for everyone else to combat the need to raise food prices which no eater will pay etc. The problem is min wage jobs are NOT meant to be career jobs. But we know why that is. They're meant for kids in the summer or people just looking for extra money. But way to many people in low income areas are making them fulltime gigs because they have no choice, lack of education is a big reason.


So you are saying that the extra $10/hr (i.e., fully costed) - which would add maybe $2 to the cost of a meal - would be enough for folks to decide not to eat out? Let's say folks eat out once a week - are you saying that folks would stop eating out to save $100/year? 



Young Kim said:


> I haven't read through all the posts, but I agree that this is likely going to cause tremendous unemployment and make the price of a Big Mac go through the roof.


Hmm, McDonald's in ski resort areas have prices that are maybe a buck higher than the typical cheap suburban locale - and they pay over $15/hr. Is a Big Mac going from $3 to $4 "through the roof"?


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Considering the fact that I was still doing rideshare while making $20/hour, I don't think it would change much. American Capitalism is based on consumption, and it falls apart when most people don't have enough money to consume. We're seeing this happen in real time.


----------



## Catmom (Dec 5, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Since I already have a full-time W2 job and a degree, it won't effect me. The min wage in CA is 13$/hour and slated to go to $14/hour Jan 1, 2021.
> 
> But for the people that aren't working now, it will just raise the bar higher for them. Raising the min wage has the effect of raising the tide of expenses in a given area. When the min wage in Alameda County was 13$/hour, the living wage was 15$/hour. When the min wage goes to $15/hour, the living wage will go to $17/hour. Meaning no net benefit for those already employed after expenses are accounted for, but devastating for unskilled/uneducated workers trying to enter the market.
> 
> ...


I'm retied, so I would still do Uber, I love it.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

wallae said:


> Would the "high paying" starting jobs go up to 17-18
> In and Out
> Chick Filet
> 
> ...


Right..it's not good


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

With all the talk of how expenses would go up if the Federal minimum wage is increased, it should be obvious to everyone involved that such legislation would need to encompass more than simply raising the minimum wage, and would necessarily address price gouging on expenses necessary to the pursuit of Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness.

The very fact that a minimum wage is needed at all shows that many employers are not interested in creating a vibrant society where we can all live a decent life, but rather are solely concerned with enriching themselves at the expense of everyone else. If an employer is paying minimum wage, they're essentially saying that they would pay even less to subsidize their lifestyle if they were legally able to do so.



Threedog1421 said:


> The minimum wage to $15 is an absolute joke. It basically means at every restaurant forced to do this someone will be losing their job ands more work for everyone else to combat the need to raise food prices which no eater will pay etc. The problem is min wage jobs are NOT meant to be career jobs. But we know why that is. They're meant for kids in the summer or people just looking for extra money. But way to many people in low income areas are making them fulltime gigs because they have no choice, lack of education is a big reason.


It is a joke, because $15/hr is far too low. If the Federal minimum wage had kept pace with productivity, it would be between $21-24/hour today. I am making more per hour today as a CNC Machinist than I've ever made in my life, but just adjusting for inflation I made half again as much in 1995 just out of High School at my entry-level job at an automotive fabrication shop.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

It may have to happen state by state. Florida passed it this year by 60% but it's like $8.35 now and will go up about a dollar a year util iit's $15.

Even at $15 an hour that's $2400.00 a month minus taxes, but not $250 a week like the other person said, but at least in some lower cost parts of Florida. In most places earning $15 won't even get you qualified to rent a one bedroom apartment since the national average is $1000 or more and they want three times that much to qualify.



Atom guy said:


> I was a manager for Wal-Mart for 13 years. I had employees say that to me. It's ridiculous that "anti-poverty" programs actually keep people from advancing themselves.
> 
> $15 in my market is nothing. Even a single person wouldn't be able to afford their own place. Maybe a room in someone's house, assuming they also didn't have a car payment.


So leave it at $7.25? Lamest answer ever, it's like taxing the rich won't fix our budget deficit so let them keep it. Stupidity runs deep.


----------



## priusorlando (Sep 7, 2014)

the people that argue we shouldn't raise minimum wage don't think very clearly. prices rise without minimum wage increases, the minimum wage increase offset that not the other way around. maybe instead of raising minimum to match current inflation we should just shoot poor people, we would probably be doing them a favor under your line of thinking since under your model they will all eventually be homeless just homeless with jobs that don't pay enough to live anywhere.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

So some interesting numbers I just looked at. Minimum wage here is $12. It's set to go up the first of the year every year for the next three years ending at $15.87. Our housing is 34% higher than the national average. A single person with one child has to make almost $30 an hour be able to adequately live.


----------



## AZ-XOEM (Aug 19, 2016)

[JUSTIFY]Yes. I would QUIT Uber/Lyft for $15-20/hr plus benefits.

Every time they raise the minimum wage,... there's a euphoric period of 6 months to a year, and then, the price of everything else goes up. When you increase the cost of labor, the cost of living and consumer goods typically follows within a year or less, as the economy has to adjust and correct itself. CEO's and Shareholders need to make their cut, and when the cost of labor goes up, -their profits begin to dwindle. THAT CAN'T HAPPEN !!! So, what does the manufacturing and service sector do? They raise end product prices to compensate for increase labor costs.

The next rallying cry will be $20/hr to win the presidency, and like sheep who don't know any better, we'll all vote for the candidate that makes that campaign promise, and watch the cost of living force us all into living out of our vehicles.[/JUSTIFY]


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

AZ-XOEM said:


> [JUSTIFY]Yes. I would QUIT Uber/Lyft for $15-20/hr plus benefits.
> 
> Every time they raise the minimum wage,... there's a euphoric period of 6 months to a year, and then, the price of everything else goes up. When you increase the cost of labor, the cost of living and consumer goods typically follows within a year or less, as the economy has to adjust and correct itself. CEO's and Shareholders need to make their cut, and when the cost of labor goes up, -their profits begin to dwindle. THAT CAN'T HAPPEN !!! So, what does the manufacturing and service sector do? They raise end product prices to compensate for increase labor costs.
> 
> The next rallying cry will be $20/hr to win the presidency, and like sheep who don't know any better, we'll all vote for the candidate that makes that campaign promise, and watch the cost of living force us all into living out of our vehicles.[/JUSTIFY]


Seems like a lot of companion legislation would need to be passed as well, then. Bringing back the tax structure of the 50s-70s that encouraged business owners to invest in their own companies and employees would be a good start, as well as ending the practice of tying executive compensation to short term stock value, and ending the practice of stock buybacks as well.


----------



## Delilah5 (Mar 20, 2017)

$15 an hour regular job is really $15 + about $9 in extra benefits, that equals about $24 an hour

Probably only about 10% of All Uber drivers make above that (GROSS), and this doesnt account for the expenses like gas, depreciation of vehicle, etc.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

As a W-2 employee I made minimum wage all of 2 days in my life. I showed up to my part-time Job I got when I turned 16 and worked. I did what I was asked (nothing unreasonable) and did it right the first time. Got a raise right away. That was the first and only time I worked for minimum wage.


----------

